# Ipad us et procédure d'activation fr ou us ?



## fredandre (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt recevoir mon ipad des us et je me pose des questions.

Actuellement, j'ai itunes avec un compte fr sur lequel je synchronise mon iphone et celui de ma femme.

Pourrai je activer mon ipad sur ce compte itunes français ?
Si je procède de cette manière pourrai je également par la suite créer un compte us pour profiter des applis ipad avant la sortie en France.

Peut on passer d'un compte us à un compte fr sans problème ????

Merci pour vos réponses,

Cordialement


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Salut fredandre ! (bienvenue à toi aussi apparemment)

Dabord felicitation d'avance pour l'arrivée de ton iPad. 

Pour te répondre, le store FR sortira uniquement avec la sortie l'ipad en France, tu ne peux donc t'en servir uniquement avec un compte iTunes US. J'en ai moi même créé un exprès pour ça. La tu aura donc accès au store sur l'iPad (applis en anglais forcement hormis quelques exeptions tels que " le monde ")

Ensuite une fois le store FR en ligne tu pourra alors switcher de ton compte US a FR et vis versa quand tu le souhaitera depuis les réglages de l'iPad rubrique " Store " (idem qu'au iPhone). 

Cependant attention, il n'existe pas de transfert de compte a un autre. Les applications téléchargés et/ou achetés sur le compte US ne seront pas transférable sur ton compte FR et si tu les voudras sur le compte FR il te faudra re télécharger et/ou repayer. Et il faudra donc te connecter sur chaque compte pour effectuer les mises a jours, cela va de soi. 

N'oublie pas egalement que pour payer sur l'Apple store US il te faudra des carte prepayée en $ (disponible sur eBay ou tout autre site du genre)


Voilà, en espérant avoir été clair et reste a la disposition de toutes autres questions


----------



## fredandre (27 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir Spaceiinvaders,

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses claires et instructives.

J'attend maintenant mon ipad avec impatience !

Cordialement


----------



## KevinTran (27 Avril 2010)

Tu peux toutefois utiliser l'iTunes store français (via iTunes sur ton mac) pour trouver des applications iPad qui pourront être synchronisées 
C'est ce que je fais et j'utilise deux comptes, un US et un FR sur iTunes, je fais mes achats et je synchronise mes applis indifféremment sur l'iPad.


----------

